# New Makita 36Volt Trimmer is AWESOME



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I just got the new Makita cordless LXT brushless string trimmer yesterday, and boy is it sweet. Anyone contemplating a battery powered trimmer - go for it, I wish I would have bough this thing years ago. It's so much easier and enjoyable to trim now.

18V X2 (36V) LXT® Lithium-Ion Brushless Cordless Couple Shaft Power Head with String Trimmer Attachment, Tool Only XUX01ZM5

I have/had a 4-stroke Cub Cadet SS470 and have used for 3 years now, bought new. It doesn't like running upside down (how I do bed edging) at less than 50% throttle, and requires re-priming to get it started again. It's quieter than 2 stroke, but still noisy. Also won't run upside down with less than 75% fuel in the tank. It gets very hot after a few mins, and am now on my second head (the OEM was a pita to wind the string) and the Gator Speedload I put on started flying apart and not letting string out. Which is what sent me to the Makita.

It runs on the 18 volt batteries, which I already have many of. When you are walking from one area to another, it's off. No noise. When you do use it, it's significantly quieter than my cub. It has 3 set speeds, and you have variable speed with the trigger within each speed setting. I set on speed 2, and held the "throttle" all the way down. It was way more powerful than I expected - I hadn't trimmed in over a month and it had no problem with thick clumps of KY31. It didn't get hot, doesn't smell, and is significantly lighter than the cub - much easier to use. Also runs upside down and doesn't even care. Battery life was good, I used a 2 ah with 3/4 charge, and a 5 ah with 3/4 charge to do the entire yard and each battery went down 1/4. Easily can run for 2 hours on 2 full 5 ah batteries.

Very happy with it. It's the first one they have where you can use other attachments with it, so will work with the edger I have. Glad I bought this and not the landscape blade, because I would still have the same annoying powehead with a landscape blade.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Glad I bought this and not the landscape blade, because I would still have the same annoying powehead with a landscape blade.


...but, you would have a landscape blade. :lol:


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Just sayin' - you should be able to fit a LB on that (when funding permits). I have a LB on an echo battery powered trimmer.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

The ego products are pretty darn good too.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Landscape blade is next year :thumbup:


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey @Jconnelly6b , I am curious if you ever purchased the landscape blade for your Makita? I'm thinking of buying this unit for that purpose since I already have some Makita batteries. And I'm wondering if it has enough power for the landscape blade. I'm trying not to end up with multiple battery systems and I love my Makita drills.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I did not purchase that thing yet. Actually trying to figure out a better option right now for the head as I can't stand winding strong. Very timely post!

The head has plenty of power though. I would say more than any other trimmer I've used other than one of those double handled echo monsters back in the day.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

10-4, thank you for the feedback @Jconnelly6b . I'm with you - tired of string, and also, I don't want to ruin my new fence.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Battery isn't gas. I really tried to go all-in on the battery products with initially dewalt and then also Ego. They do a pretty decent job, but the weaknesses of battery equipment become strikingly obvious when you have a lot of work to do and not enough time to deal with equipment that does not perform to commercial standards 100% of the time. Even though I'm just a homeowner, I have a lot of property and came to the conclusion that I needed something relentless that would never stop performing at the highest possible level.

So I bought Stihl from there on out.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2019)

Yeah gas is better but I am ready to go electric on everything but the mower. I don't think electric mowers have good cut quality but that is a different discussion.

I had a 13 yo 33cc Craftsman weed eater so working this year. Put in new gas and fuel filter and worked one more time then won't start. Bought a $69 18v Ryobi trimmer a couple weeks ago. Cheap and easy. Works for me for now.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

macdawg said:


> Yeah gas is better but I am ready to go electric on everything but the mower. I don't think electric mowers have good cut quality but that is a different discussion.
> 
> I had a 13 yo 33cc Craftsman weed eater so working this year. Put in new gas and fuel filter and worked one more time then won't start. Bought a $69 18v Ryobi trimmer a couple weeks ago. Cheap and easy. Works for me for now.


My advice is to get a battery string trimmer and try it for a year before going all in. It took me awhile to realize the battery aspect was just slowing me down


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2019)

I hear ya.

It was a binge purchase at home Depot. Bought an 18v Ryobi drill years ago and pleased with it. Saw an 18v Ryobi trimmer blower at HD for $119 and just bought it. Used it once so far.

Kinda surprised I bought it, I usually am pretty calculated with what I buy. The 40v Ryobi advertised "gas like power". I do doubt that is the case, YouTube videos of the 40v trimmers just look ok to me. 18v could cut down tall grass under my trampoline but definitely would be faster with a gas trimmer.

I've used a Stihl edger before and it was amazing. My brother has an echo and I know those are amazing too. Tons of power. His only complaint is that you can't wear shorts while using it, too strong and too much debris hitting your legs.

This Makita looks good, seems pricy though.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Jconnelly6b said:


> I did not purchase that thing yet. Actually trying to figure out a better option right now for the head as I can't stand winding strong. Very timely post!
> 
> The head has plenty of power though. I would say more than any other trimmer I've used other than one of those double handled echo monsters back in the day.


I have the the Makita split shaft trimmer and I agree it has lots of power, replaced a 2-stroke Stihl and I didn't think I lost anything on power.

Did you try a landscape blade on your Makita 36V yet?

I'm considering the Idech PRS attachment or also wondering if any other attachments will fit the Makita system? For example Maruyama has a QC-LB attachment for their multi-tool... I don't know about compatability though... they're both Japanese I guess...


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

I have that exact Makita unit with a landscape blade on it...works great!


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Bmossin said:


> I have that exact Makita unit with a landscape blade on it...works great!


Thanks Bmossin.

I'm close to pulling the trigger.

I'm not sure if I should buy a second trimmer extension to attach it too or if this will fully replace my need for a line trimmer.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

@M1SF1T that is what I did. I have the regular trimmer head, one I replaced with the rotary scissors and then the edger attachment.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

M1SF1T said:


> Bmossin said:
> 
> 
> > I have that exact Makita unit with a landscape blade on it...works great!
> ...


I have been getting along without my line trimmer. But I still want it occasionally as it's faster/better for clearing overgrown valve boxes or areas that are not part of my finished lawn.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

@Bmossin

That's what I run too, edger and trimmer. If the line trimmer will be made fully redundant with this I won't worry about buying an extra unit just for the shaft and will just replace the head on the trimmer I have.

@MasterMech

That's what I wondered. If I can get along, I'll save the cash and try without first. If needed at times I suppose it's not too difficult to switch the PRS/ line trimmer heads. And if I find I'm really not getting along without a line trimmer I guess I can always pick up the attachment later.

Thanks you both for your experience.


----------

